# Looking to hook up for LLM fishing



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

With darn gas as expensive as it is, I am looking to hook up with people willing to share fuel cost or take turns with boat for bay fishing. I am seeing my fuel costs go up like crazy and it is beginning to put a damper on my fishing budget. I like to go out at least 3-4 times a month. 
I would preffer people that are pleasant in demeanor and no drunks. Definetly no drug users. Any one interested PM me. I fish mostly Arroyo area but am willing to go to SPI or PM as well. I own a 21 Cat with a 150 Etec out back. Rig will accomodate 4-5 adults very easily. Tight lines folks.


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

We need to hookup sometime! I've been having the same problem with the gas. I don't know what your plans are for saturday but I might have an opening. I usually take 2 other guys with me and split everything 3 ways, if someone bails for Sat. I will let you know. I can fish 4 off the boat pretty easy, it's just one of the guys that will most likely go on Sat. is a newb and I don't wana put you through that!! I don't mind fishing half day or all day till our arm falls off. Heck as hot as it is right now I'm even up for some night fishing!!

O and by the way I have a shallow stalker v20. I fished all day last saturday, had trouble finding fish, but almost ended with a two man limit. I took my pops out Sunday and couldn't find a thing!

These were saturdays fish:


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

Hello, and sorry for slow reply. I been out of town and just came in on Sunday night. 
I am definetly up for some fishing. I definetely thought about the gas issue as I was driving in from Wyoming. Gas is up to 4.19 out there. LOL Got to the RGV and prices seemed almost cheap. LOL 
What are do you fish mostly out of by the way?
My name is Dan and I live in Donna. Where are you from?


----------



## Jason Slocum (Jul 9, 2004)

*LLM*

Let me next time you are going to head out I'll be more than welcome to help out with some expenses. Where do you usually launch from? I'm in CC. Thanks Jason Slocum


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

I fish the ULM mostly but I have been wanting to head south to try south bay hopefully sometime this summer. If any of you guys know that area real well you can tag along free of charge and help me navigate or pilot my dargel. I really want to get on some snook..


----------

